# Windows 7 Medienstreaming kann nicht aktiviert werden?



## NOOKYN (13. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem und zwar kann ich meine Medienstreaming Optionen unter Windows 7 nicht mehr aufrufen und zwar weil Windows sagt das Medienstreaming gar nicht aktiviert sei  Wenn ich aber auf Medienstreaming aktivieren klicke, passiert einfach nichts! Keine Reaktion von Windows 

Ich kann aber trotzdem von einem anderen PC im Netzwerk auf meinen PC zugreifen, sprich Eigene Dateien anschauen und umgekehrt kann ich von meinem PC auch auf den anderen zugreifen!

Was kann da nur los sein?  Es nervt halt, da ich nächstes Wochenende auf eine LAN wollte und gerne selber entscheiden will, wer auf meinen Rechner zugreifen darf! 

Gestern ging noch alles reibungslos, keine Ahnung wieso es auf einmal nicht mehr aktiviert ist bzw. nicht zu aktivieren geht. *Eine Systemwiederherstellung brachte wenig Erfolg *

System siehe Sig


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Februar 2010)

Hi, vielleicht hiflt dir diese MS Anleitung weiter, das Aktivieren von Streaming unter Windows7 wird dort ausführlich erklärt.

Erste Schritte mit Medienstreaming


Mfg


----------



## NOOKYN (13. Februar 2010)

Mmh ich finde den Menüpunkt Datenstrom im Windows Media Player nicht  Wo soll dieser sein?


----------

